# How many handguns do you own?



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Please take the poll


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Not near enough!


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> Not near enough!


That is all of us, unfortunately.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Yeah, I know I was a little vague in my answer Denny, but a question like this is kind of like asking how much money I have in the bank... Don't take this personal, because I take no offense to your asking, but I won't give anyone a direct answer to this question... Particularly on the internet...

I asked a neighbor one time "how many cows he had"... He looked at me, smiled and said "some times too many, and some times not enough"... I got the picture...


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

I understand. If people are not comfortable answering, that is fine. But, you can participate in the poll without posting a message, and no one knows who voted what.


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Someday I'll have too many.*

Do you mean all the handguns in the household? My wife thinks she owns the pistols she bought! :roll:

Between us we have nine and I'm going to buy another (S & W MP) soon. Every home should have handguns numbering in double digits at least .

They say you know you have too many guns when you start finding guns in the back of your closets or in your drawers (not the kind you wear) that you didn't even know you had. :lol:


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

Soon to be one USP-C 9mm stainless! w00t! :-D


----------



## Ala Dan (May 11, 2006)

The wife says "too many". Honestly, I don't know, as I have lost
count.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

My wife thinks I own 5 out of my 14. Thank god glocks look a like. How many do you hide if any from your wife or am I the only sick one?


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Why does the poll only go to 20?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

my standard answer is i am 1 short of what i want and when i get my next one i will still be 1 short of what i want


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> Why does the poll only go to 20?


Haha, funny. It only let me put so many options in.

Next time I'll go to 50 :-D


----------



## Delta Force (May 8, 2006)

*Gun Poll*

I put 8-10 because I have ten or so pistols.But if you added in rifles I would of went well over 40.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Many.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

I technicly don't own any, but as far as the handguns I have access to. I put 10-15.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

in the 1990s, at 1 point, I had 12. Now, only 5.


----------



## Gixerman1000 (Feb 3, 2006)

56 + 2 on the way + many more on the list.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2006)

Gixerman1000 said:


> 56 + 2 on the way + many more on the list.


Gixerman1000... close your eyes for second.... 

Fella's... it may be time for an intervention. :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

js said:


> Gixerman1000 said:
> 
> 
> > 56 + 2 on the way + many more on the list.
> ...


I think so. The ATF has you on their "list" :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> js said:
> 
> 
> > Gixerman1000 said:
> ...


He probly had to build an extra room on his house just to store all of them. Wonder how many long guns he has as well as handguns.


----------



## Gixerman1000 (Feb 3, 2006)

Maser said:


> Shipwreck said:
> 
> 
> > js said:
> ...


I don't have as many long guns

30 + 2 on the way + many more on the list.

but I don't have a problem, I can stop buying guns anytime I want,,,, honest,,,,,,,,,, you guys believe me, right?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

no intervention needed he just has a small start to a collection and this is a very good thing one day he may catch up to others that have what i call small collections remember he who dies with the most toys wins


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I only own 3. Probably add one more next month. I have been getting them for around 3 years now. I dont think it is too bad of a start for a college kid! :-D


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

Gixerman1000 said:


> Maser said:
> 
> 
> > Shipwreck said:
> ...


I don't think the Betty Ford clinic can help you with that addiction. :-D


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

There are far worse addictions out there than gun collecting. :-D


----------



## Gixerman1000 (Feb 3, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> There are far worse addictions out there than gun collecting. :-D


Very true, I know a several guys, some of whom I grew up with, that have spent much more than I have on my collection, on drugs, alcohol, gambling, club hopping/skirt chasing,= alimony/child support or just buying junk in general.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

poll bump


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> Yeah, I know I was a little vague in my answer Denny, but a question like this is kind of like asking how much money I have in the bank... Don't take this personal, because I take no offense to your asking, but I won't give anyone a direct answer to this question... Particularly on the internet...
> 
> I asked a neighbor one time "how many cows he had"... He looked at me, smiled and said "some times too many, and some times not enough"... I got the picture...


I agree. I don't feel it is wise to advertise such things on the internet.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey! If I buy another, can I vote again?

And do guns made by Daisy count?

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I doubt Daisy counts 

I can see some people not wishing to say - but many people have their guns listed in their siganture (I used to do that). And, the poll is anonymous.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> My wife thinks I own 5 out of my 14. Thank god glocks look a like. How many do you hide if any from your wife or am I the only sick one?


 "Thank god Glocks look alike"...!?!? Now thats funny right there, Space !!!
I only have a few but I do have a wish list with a few more on it. My wife is pretty cool with firearms... after I bought her a compact 9mm. So I don't hide them yet
I have 7 handguns & a several rifles & shotguns ....but I "NEED" more....... :smt028


----------



## DD (Jul 21, 2006)

imported_js said:


> Gixerman1000... close your eyes for second....
> 
> Fella's... it may be time for an intervention. :-D


A gentleman I'm aware of on another forum owns 24 (soon to be 26) Glocks alone. Judging from his other posts I'd estimate his handgun collection at over 500 - all quality stuff, no crap. Rifles... I've no idea. Thank God he's one helluva' nice guy.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

More than 1 less than 100,000,000


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> less than 100,000,000


Lightweight ! :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> I have 7 handguns & a several rifles & shotguns ....but I "NEED" more....... :smt028


We all NEED more


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

20 Plus :smt071


----------



## stetson (May 5, 2006)

My wife says you can only carry one at a time why do you need more than one?I tell her I need several for back up.
Of course we never have enough.She cool with it as she carrys too.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Talk about your moving targets.....


----------



## Reliable (May 7, 2006)

Currently I have 10


----------



## Brass Balls (Jul 3, 2006)

This is most of them with perhaps a half a dozen missing.










I just need to hang with Gixerman and I'll look relatively normal. :smt1099


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Brass Balls said:


> This is most of them with perhaps a half a dozen missing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That pic never ends!! lol Great collection!


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Brass Balls said:


> This is most of them with perhaps a half a dozen missing.
> 
> I just need to hang with Gixerman and I'll look relatively normal. :smt1099


Very nice, but I think you need a few more.

W


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, hell of a collection


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Nice collection, Brass.


----------



## Brass Balls (Jul 3, 2006)

Waffen said:


> Very nice, but I think you need a few more.
> 
> W


Well I could say no shit Einstein, but instead I'll just say that makes two of us. :mrgreen: :smt1099


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

*Yeash*

My measly little collection of four hardly seems worth mentioning after looking at that fine collection. Very nice BB. You must have one hell of a gun safe!


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

Blastard said:


> My measly little collection of four hardly seems worth mentioning after looking at that fine collection. Very nice BB. You must have one hell of a gun safe!


No kidding. I WAS kinda proud of my four, not so much anymore.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I dont even think my towns PD has that many guns. :lol:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> I dont even think my towns PD has that many guns. :lol:


no kidding :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Btt


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Brass Balls must be single to have a great collection like that.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Gotta add one to my count,I got a (ugh) metric popgun tonite. The 9mm CZ RAMI.


----------



## Peacemaker (Nov 20, 2006)

I have an over flowing safe  working on the 2nd safe in the garage now.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

scooter said:


> Gotta add one to my count,I got a (ugh) metric popgun tonite. The 9mm CZ RAMI.


Let us know what you think of it after shooting it and what did you drop on it?


----------



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

I know it's been said many times before, but... more than I need and less than I want. Can you ever really own too many??

:smt070 :smt068 :smt067  :snipe::enforcer::rip:


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

This thread still around? I wish I was one of the 15-20 guys


----------



## 9x19 (Sep 19, 2006)

I voted "15-20", but I actually have more than that... heck, I have thirteen .22s! :mrgreen:


----------



## ruckus3008 (Aug 4, 2006)

does anyone want to give me one so I can vote. 
Unfortunately I don't own any at this time.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

You need to add 20-40 and 40+ groups to the survey


----------



## denfoote (May 7, 2006)

Mr ATF agent,
Why, as far as you know, I don't own any guns!!!


----------



## XD-45 (Oct 24, 2006)

1 revolver and 1 pistol for each day of the week.


----------



## XD-45 (Oct 24, 2006)

Brass Balls said:


> This is most of them with perhaps a half a dozen missing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which one is your fav?


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Two more than I had before the gun show last weekend!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

XD-45 said:


> Which one is your fav?


Gun nut alert!!!:smt071

Nice collection!


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I can see some people not wishing to say - but many people have their guns listed in their siganture (I used to do that). And, the poll is anonymous.


No it's not. Says right at the top of the list that it is a public poll.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> No it's not. Says right at the top of the list that it is a public poll.


What I mean is that I cannot tell who voted what - no one can. It just shows the results. I don't know what U voted, or anoyone else.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> What I mean is that I cannot tell who voted what - no one can. It just shows the results. I don't know what U voted, or anoyone else.


 Look at the poll results, why then are some of the names that voted listed next to their response. I've never seen a vBulletin poll that only listed some of the names, it will either not list any (private) or list them all (public).


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> Look at the poll results, why then are some of the names that voted listed next to their response. I've never seen a vBulletin poll that only listed some of the names, it will either not list any (private) or list them all (public).


Well dude, U see something that I cannot see. I keep looking at the poll, and I do not see that info. Maybe it is because I voted on it, and U did not. I don't know. But I am not seeing a way to access that info.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

OK, I unchecked the option to make that info public. But, I still do not see a way to access that info as U did. Maybe its because I use the hexfluid skin for the website, not the default. Not sure....

Anyway, its no longer public, and I edited your post to take out that info...


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> OK, I unchecked the option to make that info public. But, I still do not see a way to access that info as U did. Maybe its because I use the hexfluid skin for the website, not the default. Not sure....
> 
> Anyway, its no longer public, and I edited your post to take out that info...


cool...odd for sure, never seen vBulletin do that.

BTW, I voted since the results are no longer "semi"-public...:smt023


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Looks like my poll caused some drama! :nutkick:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Now I've bumped myself into a higher category, but I can't revote now :smt076


----------



## thedr (Dec 23, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> my standard answer is i am 1 short of what i want and when i get my next one i will still be 1 short of what i want


:smt046 
That's me to a tee!!! I have one in mind and as soon as I buy it, before the newness wears off, I'm already thinking....What's next? 
I'm frickin insatiable!!


----------



## denfoote (May 7, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> OK, I unchecked the option to make that info public. But, I still do not see a way to access that info as U did. Maybe its because I use the hexfluid skin for the website, not the default. Not sure....
> 
> Anyway, its no longer public, and I edited your post to take out that info...


OK. In that case, I'm in the highest bracket!!
My wife says I have to many!!
I always point to the several drawers of movie DVDs SHE's collected and say "to many what"???

The only group shot is of but a few of my Walthers!!


----------



## mike468 (Jan 5, 2007)

*boo hoo*

Only have 8. I've got to catch up.:smt023


----------



## VTDefender (Dec 24, 2006)

I have a couple


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

Slightly OT, but whenever I see polls or threads asking people to publically declare the number or types of guns they own, a cold chill runs down my spine.

Maybe I'm just paranoid, but I don't know the person that started this thread (or other similar threads) so I have no idea who they are or who they work for (no offense intended to anyone with that comment). But I have to admit that after reading about how various alphabet agencies have agents regularly lurking on gun forums, it's certainly something I think about with every post I make.

Having said that, "I don't own any guns at all." Honest. :smt083


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That's fair - the poll is anonymous - but some people are like that. Then again - some list every gun they own in their signature, which is on the bottom of every one of their posts. So, its just your view.


----------



## Warhawk (Jan 4, 2007)

There isn't a big enough answer on the poll.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think we'll close it and start another later


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

OrangeSkies said:


> Slightly OT, but whenever I see polls or threads asking people to publically declare the number or types of guns they own, a cold chill runs down my spine.
> 
> Maybe I'm just paranoid, but I don't know the person that started this thread (or other similar threads) so I have no idea who they are or who they work for (no offense intended to anyone with that comment). But I have to admit that after reading about how various alphabet agencies have agents regularly lurking on gun forums, it's certainly something I think about with every post I make.
> 
> Having said that, "I don't own any guns at all." Honest. :smt083


Trust me when I say the Dems want all your guns and with them in power watch out.


----------



## onapar (Jan 6, 2007)

*How many*

I have one more than a dozen and still shopping for more.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

I have 10. Use to have 34, that is til I discovered the wonder that is Walther!  Then the Walther's ate the others . . .


----------



## Gixerman1000 (Feb 3, 2006)

Wow this thread is still going,, well here's an update with pic's

59 + 4 on the way

Beretta









Browning 









Colt









Glock









HK









Ruger









S&W revolvers 









S&W auto's









Sig









Walther









Mixed singles









Handguns on the way
HK MK23 45acp
HK P7PSP 9mm
Colt Anaconda 6" SS 44mag
Walther P5


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

dam


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Damn, Gixer... U must own your own bank to pay for all those things...


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

dammmmmmmmmn!


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

You have good taste, Gixerman. And a very nice collection.


----------



## computerguysd (Jan 14, 2007)

WOW Gixerman, my wife thinks 11 might be getting to be a bit much. Must go back to the gun show this afternoon - lol


----------



## onapar (Jan 6, 2007)

*14 and saving for more*

14 and if I took this poll every three months I would add another.


----------



## Bastet (Dec 31, 2006)

Gixerman1000 said:


> Wow this thread is still going,, well here's an update with pic's
> 
> 59 + 4 on the way


What, no Cheetah? Gixer, that collection is very impressive. I really enjoyed the show.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, there's another thread w/ an updated poll here:

(this one was closed so a new one could be done w/ more options  )

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=5810


----------

